# New leopard gecko settling in



## Snowy1985 (Aug 5, 2015)

I got my Leo on Sunday 2/8/15, 

How long should she take to settle in? 

She's not eating I've tried crickets meal worms and a wax worm. The temps are ok. Is she not eating due to the fact she's stressed form the move? Also should I be handling her or should I wait? 

What's the best way to handle her should I remove the hide then carefully pick her up or should I put my hand in and wait and see if she will come out?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

It can take anything from a couple of days to a couple of months. During this time it might not eat very much or at all. It is also best to keep disturbance to a minimum by only going into the vivarium to feed, water and clean. If feeding worms/larvae then offer this at all times or if you are feeding crickets, locust, roaches or other roaming feeders offer a maximum of 3 nights a week, removing any leftovers in the morning.

Avoid any handling until the gecko is eating and seems confident around you. Don't force handle, let the gecko come to you. This can be achieved with hand feeding. Just remember not all geckos will tolerate handling and you have to deal with that if it is the case.

Welcome to the forum.



Gavin.


----------



## TheBadger (Mar 8, 2015)

The settling period can be up to a month in my experience with leopard geckos.

Don't handle her at all until she's eating properly and fully settled.

The none eating thing isn't a problem right now, it's completely normal.

For a more detailed answer, please provide the following info.

Temperatures (warm and cool end), substrate, viv size, how often you've tried feeding, how exactly you feed (how often you leave food in for).


----------



## Snowy1985 (Aug 5, 2015)

TheBadger said:


> The settling period can be up to a month in my experience with leopard geckos.
> 
> Don't handle her at all until she's eating properly and fully settled.
> 
> ...



Warm side is 32 degrees and cool side is 22 degrees, substrate is reptile carpet I've tried feeding her twice now using crickets and a wax worm both times she hasn't taken them. I leave fresh meal worms in each night, I also left crickets in there over night as well but still not luck. She is pooped the first two nights but not last night


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Snowy1985 said:


> She is pooped the first two nights but not last night


That will be down to her feeding before you got her. If it doesn't eat it obviously won't poo. Leopard Geckos are very hardy so don't worry about anything at the moment. Just give it time and it will settle in.



Gavin.


----------



## TheBadger (Mar 8, 2015)

Temps sound fine.

In my opinion, playsand is a better substrate than repti-carpet, much easier to clean and so on, but that's a different matter.

Doesn't sound like you're doing a lot wrong, maybe upload a picture of your set up so we can be sure.


----------



## Snowy1985 (Aug 5, 2015)

I just noticed in the past few hours that when I walk up the stairs towards the room she's kept in, she pops her head out to have a look, which she wasn't doing before, if I walk towards her she goes back in, so she's getting a little more confident.


----------

